# Laptop to tv (dif situation then that other thread)



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello, im using a dell studio xps 16 and it comes with NO s-video slot only a vga and hdmi


my tv has support only for RCA and s-video.


So i went and purchased this











so anyways i my computer now i can convert my vga to rca and s-video

but when i connect it and try to output video it the tv looks like scrambled porn when i use s-video or rca. any further settings that i need to do or is there anything else im missing?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Set the computer to use 800x600 resolution and try it again.


----------

